# Is someone looking on my computer?



## lavender1211 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am concerned that someone may have hacked into my computer. It was over glorious Facebook that someone told me they had my IP address and now I am worried at what else they may know or be looking at. I've never shared any files with this individual but just don't know enough to feel safe. How much can someone tell from my IP? Also, I've looked in my control panel and could not find any malware or spyware, but I don't know if there's any way they could do it without me knowing. Someone please help.


----------



## asmDash (Apr 19, 2011)

First of all just to let you know, nobody can really do anything with just your IP. Secondly you should check here NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum to find out if you have any malware or spyware on your computer.


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Your IP Address cannot be used to hack into your computer, it's also very easy to detect someones IP. 

The only information it can give someone, is which Internet Service Provider you are with, and the general area you are in. Note, that this is a very vague general location, and depends entirely on how your ISP is dividing up region blocks.

For example my IP shows the following info:

ISP:	British Telecommunications
Organization:	British Telecommunications
City:	Salisbury
Region:	Wiltshire
Country:	United Kingdom

As it happens I don't live remotely near there, and not even in that region. 

If you're worried you might have spyware or malware on your computer, please follow our first steps as posted above.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Well I do know this much. If somebody has access to your Facebook account, then they can have access to all IP addresses of people that have had access to that account. You may want to change your FB password if that is the case. It is all the fun of FB security that they have given users over the years.

Don't panic all because somebody knows your IP address. It is like your postal address in the sense that if anyone has any contact with you or your computer, they will also be able to see your IP address. Just by chatting to you on MSN people can do it.

I also have tried to track down my own IP location. I live in Wellington (half way down the country), while it thinks I am in Auckland (at the top). My only complaint is all the targeted ads that tell me about hot women who want to meet me in Auckland.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is it someone you know in person or just a Facebook contact?

Did they tell you what they think your IP might be, and have you confirmed that it's correct? They could just be bluffing to scare you.

Jay, you should consider moving to Auckland. :grin:


----------



## lavender1211 (Apr 20, 2011)

Lol! Definitely move to Auckland! Thank you so much everyone! I feel a lot better!


----------

